# Which is the best Puppy Training DVD?



## threeintoe (Jun 1, 2010)

Just wondering if I could get some input from you all

We will be picking up our puppy on August 1st (I'm SOOO exctied) and I'm trying to decide on which puppy training DVD I should purchase. I know there are a few different ones out there, but which one is BEST and worth the money.

I've read here many recommondations for "Training a Retriever Puppy - with Bill Hillmann", do you feel it worth the money? I wonder where a person could purchase a used copy?


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought the Hillman DVD, and have gotten through it, my pup comes hom ein Sept, I plan to watch it several more times before then, as well asa daily while going through it.

Several friends and other aquaintences have used it and most are very high on it. Some have a few questions about it, but I think that goes back to the idea that the only thign two dog trainers can agree on is that the third is doing it wrong..... ;-)

I looked a little for a used copy and could not find one on EBAY etc, to me that says that people that have it are hanging on to it which speaks to its value....

This is PUPPY program though, not a full fledged training DVD. It shows introduction to force, intro to doubles, intro to sight blinds (at least as a concept) etc etc, in fact that is the concept INTRO A LOT EARLY, polish as you go. A good "pre-program" in that it gets the dogs wild about birds and rock steady at the same time, and has the pup already used to learning.


----------



## threeintoe (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Fritz You're right...it does seem as if people are hanging onto their copies of the DVD. It *must* be a good investment Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been to a Hillman Seminar and use his triaining methods. In complete agrrement with Fritz. Pay close attention to his training philosophy. 

Bought it new and think that is worth every penny.

Richard Trotter


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

Hillman DVD is great, nothing but positive building spirit and confidence. You can find one used here if you watch.


----------



## glenndon (Dec 29, 2008)

Is he ever going to come out with a DVD that follows after his puppy DVD?

Glenn


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 23, 2010)

We have 3 videos for puppy training, Bill Hillman, Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock, and Sound Begins by Jackie Mertens. I like them all with the exception of a few things I will not teach from the Sound Begins. We trained our first two labs using the Hillman. As you watch Hillman he doesn't always explain in detail what he's doing, other than that I like it and his approach. His method incorporates everything you want your retriever to know each day. Another words he doesn’t teach sit one day, heel the next . . . I like his method. He goes by days, you do different things each day for 28 days. 
I also like Danny & Judy’s video, very detailed especially if you are going to have a competition dog. They are really good and very positive as well. I am glad we purchased both. I have learned different and great things from each video.
You can teach your puppy the basic using treats . . . but every trainer and every video I have watched all say “let your puppy be a puppy”!!! Have fun with him/her. They have from 6 months on to train. We used that advice while raising our first 2 who are a year old and they are awesome youths.
Here are the links: Shop your prices on line though.
http://www.hawkeyemedia.net/
http://www.dannyfarmer.com/
http://www.ybsmedia.com/jackiemertens.html


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

The Smartwork Puppy Program is superb.



.


----------



## threeintoe (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Jackie Mertens SOUND BEGINNINGS!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

bought the hillmann dvd and counted down the weeks of my pups young life to begin, took a stab at it at 9 wks, leash snap bigger than dogs head, 

backed down my enthusiam to 10 wks. 

She is more well adjusted at 4 mos than any of my previous pups.


----------

